# Safehaven Marine



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice to know they test their products:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj-MPy9walg&feature=c4-overview&list=UU5HfnYxQaua-PZWVqE5I5tg


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice looking boats, and pretty nifty too.


----------

